# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Onderzoek naar antidepressiva

## f81

Hallo allemaal 

Ik heb online een enquête aangemaakt over het gebruik van antidepressiva. Ik lees verschillende berichten en meningen erover op deze site. Wat goed van pas komt voor mij onderzoek. Ik zou het zeer waarderen als jullie de tijd namen om de enquete in te vullen. Voor vragen en suggesties kunnen jullie me mailen. Alvast bedankt hoop dat jullie het voor me gaan invullen. Via deze link kun je direct de enquête invullen. Deze enquête is anoniem. 
http://www.onderzoekdoen.nl/onderzoek.php?f=10331

Vriendelijk bedankt, 
Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo f81,

Succes met het onderzoek, hopelijk komen er veel reacties!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## f81

Hoi luus0404
Dank je wel voor je reactie  :Smile: 
Vooral voor je positiviteit  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes f81

----------


## pruts

Ik had bij men laatste post en de vele reacties die er zijn op verschillende AD ook wel eens de vraag naar verder onderzoek. Ik werk dus graag mee met je onderzoek!

Veel succes! Ik hoop dat je ook iets laat weten van je conclusies!

Xx

----------


## f81

Hoi Pruts 
Dank je wel voor je tip :Smile:  ik had al een aantal wetenschappelijke links gevonden. 
Wat ik ook had gevonden is een boek over depressie epidemie van schrijfster Trudy Dehue zij is Groningse hoogleraar in wetenschapstheorie en geschiedenis van de psychologie. Zij heeft een aantal onderzoeken gedaan en het boek is een bestseller geworden. Je moet het maar eens googelen misschien kende je het al? 
Zal ik zeker doen en bedankt voor je belangstelling. 
Gr f

----------


## pruts

Dat boek ga ik eens opzoeken, bedankt!!

----------


## gabry

@f81 ik heb je onderzoek ingevuld, ik ben inmiddels wel een jaar van de medicijnen af, na 10 jaar gebruik. Maar vind het zo belangrijk dat er goed onderzoek naar wordt gedaan, dat ik het toch heb ingevuld.
Goed van je dat je dit doet.
Gr Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

hey Gabry,

hoe gaat het met jou meid?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het onderzoek ook ingevuld!

*Alle AD-gebruikers; help f81 met zijn/haar onderzoek en vul het in!!
Het duurt maar een paar minuten en je helpt er de onderzoeker en tevens de maatschappij mee ... ook jezelf help je er in feite mee; hoe meer men onderzoek doet naar AD's , hoe beter ze kunnen worden en hoe beter wij AD-ers ervan kunnen worden!!*

Xx Ag

----------


## gabry

@Agnes Helemaal mee eens!!!

@ Ilse hartstikke goed met mij inmiddels een jaar helemaal clean!! Geen klachten meer, 14 kilo lichter en nog elke dag blij dat ik er vanaf ben!!!

----------


## Oki07

In je vragenlijst ga je er vanuit dat iedereen AD krijgt ivm een depressie, maar dat is in mijn geval niet zo. Ik heb last van paniekaanvallen. Het was daardoor lastiger de vragenlijst goed in te vullen op sommige punten.

----------


## Agnes574

Oki,

Ik kreeg ook AD voor paniekaanvallen...
In 98 kreeg ik voor het eerst AD voor een zware depressie en in 2003 voor paniekaanvallen ... ik vind echter dat paniekaanvallen wel een beetje thuishoren onder de noemer 'depressief' .. bij die paniekaanvallen had ik ook enge en sombere gedachten... jij niet?

Nu neem ik m'n AD nog steeds .. ben niet depressief, heb geen paniekaanvallen meer... maar voel me er gewoon beter,optimistischer en opgewekter door; dus als zo'n pilleke mij 'happy-er' maakt neem ik dat nog graag in  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## gabry

AD wordt inderdaad lang niet alleen voorgeschreven bij depressies, ook voor paniekaanvallen- hyperventilatie-straat/pleinvrees-smetvrees-migraine-rugklachten-spieraandoeningen-slaapproblemen-angsten-overbezorgdheid enz. enz. 

@ Agnes dan is er maar 1 advies gewoon doorgaan. Het gaat erom dat jij je goed voelt, want jij moet tenslotte 24 uur per dag met jezelf leven.

----------


## Oki07

Toen ik nog paniekaanvallen had, werd ik vooral zo moedeloos. Ik wist niet waarom of waardoor ik ze had. Eerder waren ze twee jaar weggeweest, na een jaar zoloft en 12 behandelingen bij de psycholoog, en toen kwam het weer terug. Ik wist niet meer wat ik met mijzelf aan moest en dat maakte mij inderdaad somber. Nu ik effexor slik, heb ik daar geen last meer van. Ik ben weer begonnen met gesprekken bij een andere psycholoog. Daar moest ik ook een test doen om te kijken of ik depressief was, maar dat was echt niet zo. Ik scoorde juist heel laag op depressie.

----------


## ilsevanleuven

@ f81
Ik ben als 44-jarige nog gestart met de studie maatschappelijk werk. Ondertussen zit ik in het 2de jaar en doe een werk over antidepressiva. Het zou een absolute meerwaarde zijn om een verslag te bekomen van je onderzoek. Is dit mogelijk?
Alvast bedankt!!
[email protected]

----------

